# 'All About Me', New Drama Exploring Donor Conception



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thought this article may be of interest.... 



> 'All About Me', New Drama Exploring Donor Conception, The Search For Identity, And The Nature Of Family, Friday April 20th On BBC 1 At 2.05pm
> 
> Elliott Conroy, 19, is on the edge of a new life as he waits for the exam grades to go to University. His parents, Helen and Tony, have always been rock solid - but now there are tensions between them, raised voices and painful silences. Elliott's accidental discovery that Helen has a degenerative illness, opens up a series of painful revelations which challenge Elliott's sense of his own identity and fracture the family. ALL ABOUT ME by Malcolm Campbell explores donor insemination, genetic inheritance and the damage of secrets and lies.
> 
> ...


----------

